# JD 4100 hydraulic issues



## candoit (Sep 5, 2011)

HEY all, I have a jd4100 had problems with the 410 loader, with weight in bucket it would bleed down ( bucket on the ground) dealership said have internal leak in lift cylinders had dealer rebuild them. Same problem with not able to lift weight in bucket. They tell me it could be the SCV or hydraulic pump failure, the seem to be guessing, also now the 3 point lift will not pick up weight nor will the mower deck lift. Any ideas on what I can check for?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Before taking to dealers try couple things.
If quick disconnect hyd. check clean fittings.
Tighten all concetion.
Check joy stick spoon maybe good cleaning.


----------



## candoit (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for quick reply, what is (Check joy stick spoon maybe good cleaning.)


----------

